
Why Small Rural Counties Send More People to Prison - 1wheel
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/09/02/upshot/new-geography-of-prisons.html
======
coldtea
Of course they do:
[http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0102558/](http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0102558/)

